# Lots of free 3MCQ Black T-Grade in SJ...



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I just picked up 200 lbs of Black T-grade for my 125G AGA tank from Terra-lite [(408) 288-8655, ask for Stacie] on 10th street in San Jose.

They have over 1/2 a pallet of this stuff, and the guy said has been sitting there for as long as he can remember and they would like to get rid of it.

Stacie also mentioned she had T-Grade in White and Tan that they want to get rid of.

- Jeff


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW I saw SJ and thought you meant South Jersey. Dam. Nice score


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow if it wassnt a 4 hour drive I'd go pick it up for my new tank.....
Damn.... I coulda saved a bundle


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Haha.. work a half block from there. Nice find! Thanks!


----------

